# Abandoned hotel - Bournemouth



## kristofferson (Feb 22, 2010)

Well, I'm just starting with this site, so I'd like to say hello 
The hotel is a huge building, I've been walking around many times and didn't know it's abandoned before my first visit few weeks ago 

Stairs






Passage





A room (almost a bathroom )





The ... files





Somebody need a place to party?





Stairs again?





And finally - outside





Enjoy


----------



## Mole Man (Feb 23, 2010)

Very nice looking place, do like the picture of the stairs and window, a good first post.

Hi and welcome to DP.


----------



## soph_lou (Mar 18, 2010)

hey the photos are awesome!

I went to this building the other day (before an abusive old lady shouted out her window to stop trespassing or she would call the police :s ) I explored around the outside, just wondered how u got inside exactly? Really want to do a shoot here for a student proj, think it would be perfect. 

be really cool to hear back from u, thanks,

Soph


----------



## krela (Mar 18, 2010)

soph_lou said:


> hey the photos are awesome!
> 
> I went to this building the other day (before an abusive old lady shouted out her window to stop trespassing or she would call the police :s ) I explored around the outside, just wondered how u got inside exactly? Really want to do a shoot here for a student proj, think it would be perfect.
> 
> ...



Please read the rules before you post again. We do not discuss methods of access in public and we certainly don't give them to first time posters. Sorry. You are really expected to use your own initiative here.


----------



## Foz77 (Mar 25, 2010)

krela said:


> Please read the rules before you post again. We do not discuss methods of access in public and we certainly don't give them to first time posters. Sorry. You are really expected to use your own initiative here.



What he's trying to say is "Welcome to Derelict Places!"


----------



## Potter (Apr 2, 2010)

Great work. Anything in the filing cabinet?


----------



## spacepunk (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice first report, keep up the good work and welcome to DP.


----------

